# I Quit



## Modyrts (9/10/19)

So as some of you may already know, I recently decided to quit vaping after it no longer seemed to agree with my system and made me feel nauseous.

During this weekend passed in the space of 2 days i went through 4 boxes of winston reds as a way to signify the end my smoking/vaping.

This is just how the last three days have gone so far. They say it takes 3 days to break a habbit. 

Day 1: it was pretty rough and the cravings were definitely there and i found that cleaning my vapes helped calm the cravings a little and i almost gave in a few times but managed to stay strong. I found that keeping myself too busy to realise i wasnt vaping helped along with hiding the vape. 

Day 2: was hell. A day without smoking and now i had to go back to college where vaping was needed. Towards the end of the day i was feeling miserable however lighter, it felt easier to breathe already although that might just be a placebo. After class i logged onto a game of league of legends which really triggered me to vape as it was a pass time for me to vape and play this game but at this point i realised it wasnt the nicotine that i was missing... It was the pulling the inhaling the exhale the taste the cool and warm of the cloud that i missed. Not the nicotine. And if it wernt for the fact that my vapes were decoiled and had no wick in them i might have vaped again.

Day 3: im sitting in class now and im not really craving the vape, havnt today as yet. But every time i see a smoke or my mother or girlfriend vape i cant help but be fixated a little and drool XD. There is still the rest of the day to go but ive found that avoiding things that trigger the cravings help... Ive found that to compensate for the nic cravings ive been consuming a lot more sugar than usual. Nesquick, coffee, coke and chocolate have been doing it for me although im trying to not substitute one addiction for another


Tomorrow is not gonna be fun, I've got work tomorrow where ill be surrounded by vapes and new flavors and customers asking me to test their devices (which by the way please dont do, its really not cool and i assure you that even though you may really want your lips to touch mine even indirectly im not a fan of it)


Ill keep you posted on how it goes. For any of you considering quitting, give it a try. It takes a lot of dedication and effort, im only three days in and its rough but definitely possible.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig (9/10/19)

Congrats on quitting 

What nicotine strength did you use before quitting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/10/19)

@Modyrts You've given up vaping yet you work in a vape shop, by the sounds of it? Whew! You're going to have to be extremely strong-willed to resist!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Modyrts (9/10/19)

daniel craig said:


> Congrats on quitting
> 
> What nicotine strength did you use before quitting?




Honestly speaking it varied from flavor to flavor, mood to mood. Predominantly 3mg but for quute a few flavors id vape 5 or 6mg and when i was vaping on the pod it would be 25mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (9/10/19)

Hooked said:


> @Modyrts You've given up vaping yet you work in a vape shop, by the sounds of it? Whew! You're going to have to be extremely strong-willed to resist!



I do yes, small but busy vape shop been open for just under a year now. 

Hopefully i can manage the strength XD

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (9/10/19)

Wishing you all the best @Modyrts 
I admire and respect you - let us know how it goes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (9/10/19)

Would be interresting to know if you still get nausea from the secondhand vape in the shop


----------



## Modyrts (10/10/19)

Silver said:


> Wishing you all the best @Modyrts
> I admire and respect you - let us know how it goes!




Much appreciated 

Honestly speaking really been missing vaping. It was a lot of fun and it was a solution to my sweet tooth. Had a pull today to test out a new device but still going strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (10/10/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Would be interresting to know if you still get nausea from the secondhand vape in the shop




The post nasal drip I had cleared up a few days ago which i was told to be the cause however second hand vapour never seemed to effect me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/10/19)

It's incredible that, in spite of having stopped vaping, you even wrote a review on the PRO disposable device. I don't know how you can do it. You're a sucker for punishment - or perhaps it's making you stronger? It would like my working in a chocolate shop, knowing that I can not eat chocolate! Oh. My. Vape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Modyrts (11/10/19)

Hooked said:


> It's incredible that, in spite of having stopped vaping, you even wrote a review on the PRO disposable device. I don't know how you can do it. You're a sucker for punishment - or perhaps it's making you stronger? It would like my working in a chocolate shop, knowing that I can not eat chocolate! Oh. My. Vape.



XD XD XD

I may have quit vaping but Im still going to test new products and flavors out with a pull or two. I do not believe in selling something to someone unless I believe in it. 

My main focus was to stop chain vaping straight from the am to the pm so I have cut that down by 99% and have one or two pulls a day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (11/10/19)

And apart from that, vaping was more than just a habbit for myself, it is a hobby for me as it is for many of thr forumites.

I might ending my vaping career but I still want to contribute to the community and educate others on new products and such and besides that I have been on these forums for a long time (although i did dissapear for a while when things got a bit hectic in life) and even after i wuit i still intend to be here

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

